# Replace screen tops!



## Cassiusstein (Dec 28, 2016)

This one is for anyone wondering why it's strongly advised to replace the screen tops of enclosures. This was a post on facebook, thankfully the T made it unscathed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 3 | Award 2


----------



## viper69 (Dec 29, 2016)

Maybe the owner needs to get a new pet and give this GBB to someone who does the proper research, because with "love" like that, that particular GBB could use a lot less from its owner.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 29, 2016)

Cassiusstein said:


> This one is for anyone wondering why it's strongly advised to replace the screen tops of enclosures. This was a post on facebook, thankfully the T made it unscathed.
> 
> View attachment 227921
> 
> View attachment 227922


Thank you for posting this. It will make a good reference thread to explain why screen can be dangerous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tdcandama96 (Dec 29, 2016)

Cassiusstein said:


> This one is for anyone wondering why it's strongly advised to replace the screen tops of enclosures. This was a post on facebook, thankfully the T made it unscathed.
> 
> View attachment 227921
> 
> View attachment 227922


I'm also a part of that group on fb. poor little bugger, replacing my screen tops asap.
here is a link to another forum that shows how to replace 
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/re...top-of-zoo-med-naturalistic-terrarium.147510/

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 4


----------



## basin79 (Dec 29, 2016)

I've always said I've never had a problem with my exo lids. But after seeing that I've took action. Just bought a tape measure that's coming tomorrow and some aquarium silicone and gun. 

Going to measure up tomorrow and then order some perspex cut to fit inside the lids underneath. Approx 265mm x 260mm for my large ones. I'll measure more accurately tomorrow. 

I'll use my soldering iron to make holes in the plastic (just tested it on the pieces I'm using outside the lids) and attach it using small amounts of the silicon. 

I can't look at that picture and not act.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 29, 2016)

basin79 said:


> I've always said I've never had a problem with my exo lids. But after seeing that I've took action. Just bought a tape measure that's coming tomorrow and some aquarium silicone and gun.
> 
> Going to measure up tomorrow and then order some perspex cut to fit inside the lids underneath. Approx 265mm x 260mm for my large ones. I'll measure more accurately tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you haven't had an issue yet, or perhaps you never saw your T have an issue? I found my male A. metallica hanging a bit for a few seconds, and while he freed  himself, I could see it was an easy way for a fall etc. I love ExoTerra too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I'm surprised you haven't had an issue yet, or perhaps you never saw your T have an issue? I found my male A. metallica hanging a bit for a few seconds, and while he freed  himself, I could see it was an easy way for a fall etc. I love ExoTerra too.


In a few days I'll never have an issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 30, 2016)

Tape measure arrived. I've measured up my exo's. Ordered a couple of extra of both sizes too just in case I buy any more. 

3-7 days delivery. So at the very most in 7 working days I'll have sorted all the lids out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Dec 30, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Tape measure arrived. I've measured up my exo's. Ordered a couple of extra of both sizes too just in case I buy any more.
> 
> 3-7 days delivery. So at the very most in 7 working days I'll have sorted all the lids out.


Are you going to drop in the acrylic into each screen section so you can use ExoTerra's frame lid?


----------



## basin79 (Dec 30, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Are you going to drop in the acrylic into each screen section so you can use ExoTerra's frame lid?


No. I'm going to stick the sheet inside the lid. There's a recess that will take the sheet covering all of the mesh. 

It should be very straightforward and won't require me to do any damage to the mesh lids.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 30, 2016)

basin79 said:


> No. I'm going to stick the sheet inside the lid. There's a recess that will take the sheet covering all of the mesh.
> 
> It should be very straightforward and won't require me to do any damage to the mesh lids.


So you'll be able to drop in the acrylic w/out removing the screen, while using the frame. That would be great. I'll have to see if mine will work like that, I have a first generation model and the lids were different back then.


----------



## basin79 (Dec 30, 2016)

viper69 said:


> So you'll be able to drop in the acrylic w/out removing the screen, while using the frame. That would be great. I'll have to see if mine will work like that, I have a first generation model and the lids were different back then.


Yes that's how I'm planning to do it anyway. I can't see any reason why it won't work.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 30, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Yes that's how I'm planning to do it anyway. I can't see any reason why it won't work.


Let me know how that goes.  I was under the impression the screen would need to be removed. I personally don't want to do that in case the tank gets filled w/something else at some point. They don't sell the lids by themselves.


----------



## basin79 (Dec 30, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Let me know how that goes.  I was under the impression the screen would need to be removed. I personally don't want to do that in case the tank gets filled w/something else at some point. They don't sell the lids by themselves.


They do sell replacement lids. Well they do here in the UK. That typed the new exo's have different lids. My new ones have horizontal semi circle turning clips. The old one I have has vertical clips. 

It will be a massive bonus though if I can solve the problem with just a few blobs of silicone.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 30, 2016)

basin79 said:


> They do sell replacement lids. Well they do here in the UK. That typed the new exo's have different lids. My new ones have horizontal semi circle turning clips. The old one I have has vertical clips.
> 
> It will be a massive bonus though if I can solve the problem with just a few blobs of silicone.


Yep same here in the USA for the lid style. I have the vertical clips that lock in place, works well for herps and amphibians. I haven't seen spare lids here, but maybe I haven't looked hard enough... Then again you are in the UK, close to their HQ than I, and EU is a larger market, even w/out the UK hah.


----------



## darkness975 (Dec 31, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Yep same here in the USA for the lid style. I have the vertical clips that lock in place, works well for herps and amphibians. I haven't seen spare lids here, but maybe I haven't looked hard enough... Then again you are in the UK, close to their HQ than I, and EU is a larger market, even w/out the UK hah.


Depends on the style of lid you are looking for.  They usually sell the black metal mesh lids by themselves for standard sized enclosures (2.5g, 5.5g, 10g, 29g, 55g, etc.)


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 31, 2016)

Pretty much why I don't buy those terras aside the fact that I don't think it practical to buy something and having to change it myself to a "working order" for the purpose I intend it for. Hence - I'll stick with glass enclosures. Never had any T get their claws stuck in the 2mm thick vented aluminium plating on those...


----------



## viper69 (Dec 31, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> Depends on the style of lid you are looking for.  They usually sell the black metal mesh lids by themselves for standard sized enclosures (2.5g, 5.5g, 10g, 29g, 55g, etc.)


Those are for fish tanks, not the ExoTerra herp oriented tanks. I can get metal screen lids anywhere in the USA. ExoTerra doesn't sell lids for their herp tanks in the USA to my knowledge, nor have it I seen it as a product on their site.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 31, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> Pretty much why I don't buy those terras aside the fact that I don't think it practical to buy something and having to change it myself to a "working order" for the purpose I intend it for. Hence - I'll stick with glass enclosures. Never had any T get their claws stuck in the 2mm thick vented aluminium plating on those...


If only we had those here so easily as you guys do.


----------



## darkness975 (Dec 31, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Those are for fish tanks, not the ExoTerra herp oriented tanks. I can get metal screen lids anywhere in the USA. ExoTerra doesn't sell lids for their herp tanks in the USA to my knowledge, nor have it I seen it as a product on their site.


Oh alright, I guess I didn't read the whole thread sorry!


----------



## bryverine (Dec 31, 2016)

Ok, so I'm wondering about metal mesh lids being equal.

There are two types I've seen: 
1. Fine lids with mesh for window screens. E.g. the one pictured above.
2. Course lids that remind me of chain link.






I can see how a T can get a tarsal claw stuck in the first, but what about the second?

No, I do not have anything like these, I'm just curious.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 1, 2017)

bryverine said:


> Ok, so I'm wondering about metal mesh lids being equal.
> 
> There are two types I've seen:
> 1. Fine lids with mesh for window screens. E.g. the one pictured above.
> ...


Actually for screen size, there's a few different things that are used.  The one pictured above has fairly large "pore" sizes (the open squares). There is screen that is smaller that is used, and some people make lids with even larger squares than the above.

I don't know the answer, but it's an interesting question, not something I would risk. Remember in the wild they don't walk on anything that they can wrap their hooks around in the manner that is done with screen, a tight fitting mesh/surface.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 1, 2017)

viper69 said:


> If only we had those here so easily as you guys do.


I'd trade the glass for the acryllic in no time. 
Want to deal for me? Me haz the goed stuff, fery cheap, yes?


----------



## viper69 (Jan 1, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I'd trade the glass for the acryllic in no time.
> Want to deal for me? Me haz the goed stuff, fery cheap, yes?


Interesting, why would you trade? Glass lasts longer, doesn't warp over time like acrylic can. Also acrylic won't change color due to coco-fiber contact either. Lastly, if you clean it wrong, you will scratch it etc etc.

I'd take glass over acrylic anytime. I've seen how much they go on EU ebay, so CHEAP!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 1, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Interesting, why would you trade? Glass lasts longer, doesn't warp over time like acrylic can. Also acrylic won't change color due to coco-fiber contact either. Lastly, if you clean it wrong, you will scratch it etc etc.
> 
> I'd take glass over acrylic anytime. I've seen how much they go on EU ebay, so CHEAP!!!


Glass breaks. Bump it just a fraction too hard, and there will be scratches and chipped edges. Some glass panels are not true cut (for lack of a better phrase), and it shows the spider different, warped. 
And it is extremely difficult to add ventilation. With acryllic, you can just drill or melt holes. The glass enclosure's vents are always in the same position, so there is a limited option on how you set up the interior. 
And from what i've seen, acryllic is way more clear than glass. 
Also, a glass enclosure weighs more, compared to one with same dimensions in acrylic. 

But maybe it is just the proverbial 'the glass is always greener elsewhere' at work here


----------



## viper69 (Jan 1, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Glass breaks. Bump it just a fraction too hard, and there will be scratches and chipped edges. Some glass panels are not true cut (for lack of a better phrase), and it shows the spider different, warped.
> And it is extremely difficult to add ventilation. With acryllic, you can just drill or melt holes. The glass enclosure's vents are always in the same position, so there is a limited option on how you set up the interior.
> And from what i've seen, acryllic is way more clear than glass.
> Also, a glass enclosure weighs more, compared to one with same dimensions in acrylic.
> ...


Well I suppose if one is clumsy, or slams their glass around damage ensues hahahaha I understand your point   I understand what you mean about the warping. I've seen that in glass before myself.

I've also noticed there's a bit of a standard for ventilation over there. I've always thought it's a few sellers that make them, OR it's just something works so no need to change.

As for glass vs plastic, glass transmits light better than plastic. It's pure physics.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 1, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Well I suppose ifI one is clumsy, or slams their glass around damage ensues hahahaha I understand your point   I understand what you mean about the warping. I've seen that in glass before myself.
> 
> I've also noticed there's a bit of a standard for ventilation over there. I've always thought it's a few sellers that make them, OR it's just something works so no need to change.
> 
> As for glass vs plastic, glass transmits light better than plastic. It's pure physics.


I can't quote only sections from a 
post using my smartphone, so i reply to a whole post, sorry. 
Re: standard vents. 
Yes. They are always low at the front, and high up the top panel. Which is fine for Avics, Psalms, and my Tappie, but a little harder when it's a terrestrial living there, since you can't get the substrate high enough to cushion falls without blocking the front vent. 
There's a big difference there between USA and Europe. Lots of enclosures here are what US members would perceive as dangerous due to the space between substrate and top. I'm occupying the middle ground at the moment, allowing a little more space. Depends on the species as well though. My B.smithi has higher substrate than my Gbb. 
I'm trying to get the best of both worlds, and that is simpler done with adjustable acrylic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 6, 2017)

Well my perspex arrived. The final piece of the puzzle.







Sadly the cheap soldering iron I bought wasn't upto the job and gave in after doing nearly 2 of the small pieces. So I've ordered a better quality iron that will be with me tomorrow so I can continue. I have at least got 1 lid done that's curing now.

I thought I'd post this update now as it doesn't hurt to bump this thread to the top just in case it's been missed. Maybe make it a sticky?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jan 6, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Sadly the cheap soldering iron I bought wasn't upto the job and gave in after doing nearly 2 of the small pieces. So I've ordered a better quality iron that will be with me tomorrow so I can continue. I have at least got 1 lid done that's curing now.


For thicker material hole making tasks I usually prefer to drill. It's easier on you and looks a little better IMO. Soldiering irons are made to be hot and use mostly the tip. If you keep it in too thick material then it'll build up too much heat and burn out. I have a soldiering iron I use for making hole and a good one I use for electronics. for this reason. 

I can't wait to see how it turns out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 6, 2017)

Trenor said:


> For thicker material hole making tasks I usually prefer to drill. It's easier on you and looks a little better IMO. Soldiering irons are made to be hot and use mostly the tip. If you keep it in too thick material then it'll build up too much heat and burn out. I have a soldiering iron I use for making hole and a good one I use for electronics. for this reason.
> 
> I can't wait to see how it turns out.


I bloody hate using a drill. I find it's slower and obviously a lot messier. Although the smell would be better. I'm also a bugger for pressing on with a drill and crack the item.


----------



## Trenor (Jan 6, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I bloody hate using a drill. I find it's slower and obviously a lot messier. Although the smell would be better. I'm also a bugger for pressing on with a drill and crack the item.


Sharp drill bits are the key my friend. I'm heavy handed so I don't press down on the drill. I just hold the drill straight and let the weight of the drill do the work. If it's a thin lid with a lip I'll drill it from the inside so it sits flat.

I also like that the drill makes nice clean holes in a lot of the material I use for enclosures. Lately I've only been using the iron for deli cups and soft plastics.

Good luck man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Jan 8, 2017)

Well it worked a treat. Really quick (although 24hrs for the silicone to cure) and simple.

For the little lids I just stuck each corner.






For the larger lids I also added 2 more spots in the outside middle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 8, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Well it worked a treat. Really quick (although 24hrs for the silicone to cure) and simple.
> 
> For the little lids I just stuck each corner.
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## basin79 (Jan 8, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Looks good!


They'll do the job and make the exo's safe.


----------



## Abyss (Jan 8, 2017)

When i did mine i had to remove the rubber seal holding the mesh i  and take the mesh out. I have a few more to do but they arent in use yet so i have time but if i can secure the acrylic on the mesh w/out removing it, thats the route i will go


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 8, 2017)

Been doing this for years. No problems since.

Cheap and easy.
Also not noticable from looking down on enclosure

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## viper69 (Jan 8, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Well it worked a treat. Really quick (although 24hrs for the silicone to cure) and simple.
> 
> For the little lids I just stuck each corner.
> 
> ...



So you have the plastic under the screen. Looks like that worked out fine, and allows you to use the screen top in the future if you say dropped in frogs or snakes etc. Much better than ripping the screen out.

1 Any issues locking them in place back onto the ExoTerras?


2 What thickness is the acrylic for both pieces?


----------



## viper69 (Jan 8, 2017)

Abyss said:


> When i did mine i had to remove the rubber seal holding the mesh i  and take the mesh out. I have a few more to do but they arent in use yet so i have time but if i can secure the acrylic on the mesh w/out removing it, thats the route i will go


Curious, I would  have expected to do the same as you. However, why do you think Basin didn't need to do the approach you went with? I hope there's not a different US vs European design at issue here for their lids.


----------



## basin79 (Jan 8, 2017)

viper69 said:


> So you have the plastic under the screen. Looks like that worked out fine, and allows you to use the screen top in the future if you say dropped in frogs or snakes etc. Much better than ripping the screen out.
> 
> 1 Any issues locking them in place back onto the ExoTerras?
> 
> ...


Nope. Absolutely none. I ordered 2mm.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 8, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Nope. Absolutely none. I ordered 2mm.


I have a few spare ExoTerras, and wanted to use the lids for convenience, refused to remove the screen for reasons stated above. Thanks for this info, now I can rest at ease and use them for my some of my male Avics, and use them again for frogs etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abyss (Jan 8, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Curious, I would  have expected to do the same as you. However, why do you think Basin didn't need to do the approach you went with? I hope there's not a different US vs European design at issue here for their lids.


I took the screen out simply because its just a rubber strip holding it in (just like screen windows on a house) and i figured it would look better. 
Seeing results w/the screen left in showed me basically 0 cosmetic appeal either way so I plan to try an skip that on my next one an see how it comes out. Its also possible there are subtle differences in design too i suppose and also brand (ZooMed, exoterra, etc).

We shall see


----------



## basin79 (Jan 9, 2017)

The last 2 large lids done. The one on the left is flipped the right way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 9, 2017)

basin79 said:


> The last 2 large lids done. The one on the left is flipped the right way.



Thanks this is the way going forward for me due to my needs, excellent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 9, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Thanks this is the way going forward for me due to my needs, excellent.


No worries. At the end of the day we're all here because of our love of T's. And if we can help keep them safe or prevent accidents it's a good thing. 

I'm massively grateful that this thread was made. If I hadn't seen the picture  I wouldn't have modified my lids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jan 9, 2017)

I'll have to take a shot or two of mine when I can. I took the whole top out and just used a thicker piece of acrylic to replace it. I cut it to the same size as the screen lid and the hold downs held the acrylic in place. Then you just hold onto the old screen lid in case you want to house something else in there later.

I can't remember which enclosure it was but I think it was a eco terra one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 9, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I'll have to take a shot or two of mine when I can. I took the whole top out and just used a thicker piece of acrylic to replace it. I cut it to the same size as the screen lid and the hold downs held the acrylic in place. Then you just hold onto the old screen lid in case you want to house something else in there later.
> 
> I can't remember which enclosure it was but I think it was a eco terra one.


Yep I thought of that as well, storing the original lid. But I wasn't sure what I could use to hold the lid down. I didn't want to books etc on top. The reason I like Exo's for Ts is they give you 2 points of access, which I think is pretty useful esp for OWs like Poki. I always like more access points w/Poki's than fewer for obvious reasons.

Look forward to the pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 9, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I'll have to take a shot or two of mine when I can. I took the whole top out and just used a thicker piece of acrylic to replace it. I cut it to the same size as the screen lid and the hold downs held the acrylic in place. Then you just hold onto the old screen lid in case you want to house something else in there later.
> 
> I can't remember which enclosure it was but I think it was a eco terra one.


That wouldn't work with one of mine. It's the older version with vertical clips instead of the horizontal half moon clips.


----------



## Trenor (Jan 9, 2017)

basin79 said:


> That wouldn't work with one of mine. It's the older version with vertical clips instead of the horizontal half moon clips.


Ahh yeah. Mine had a nice lip for the acrylic to rest on and the half moon clips that turned to hold the lid in place.


----------



## basin79 (Jan 9, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Ahh yeah. Mine had a nice lip for the acrylic to rest on and the half moon clips that turned to hold the lid in place.


My other 4 are the newer versions though.


----------



## vespers (Feb 3, 2017)

viper69 said:


> ExoTerra doesn't sell lids for their herp tanks in the USA to my knowledge, nor have it I seen it as a product on their site.


You can get replacement Exo terra lids from a few places online here in the USA, but only for the current style ones with the twist tabs. Big Apple Herp, LLL Reptile, and a few others sell them.  You can also order replacement glass front doors, too.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 4, 2017)

vespers said:


> You can get replacement Exo terra lids from a few places online here in the USA, but only for the current style ones with the twist tabs. Big Apple Herp, LLL Reptile, and a few others sell them.  You can also order replacement glass front doors, too.


This I didn't know, esp the glass doors! Yeah, I have the first generation, where the lid clips down into the frame.


----------

